# Blue-Green "algae" is driving me crazy!



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

It is thought that low Nitrates can possibly cause BG algae. The peroxide treatment will kill off BG algae, but if the cause is not corrected it will come back. Try increasing your nitrates, and spot treat a small area at a time with peroxide.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*bga*

What size is your tank ? I have used peroxide successfully by treating small areas at a time. Take a syringe , small turkey baster a or something like that . turn off all filters , pumps and any form of circulation. With about 5 cc , squirt the peroxide right on the bga. Let it sit for about 15 minutes. Then you can turn all your pumps and filters back on. The peroxide will all be gone basically after about an hour. I would repeat the process every 12 hours until its all dead. The treated areas should begin to die and start turning white in a couple of days. Sounds like you have already done some adjustments to help. I would cut the lights to 6 hours per day for now. Change your water regularly and clean the filter media in the tank water you take out. What size is your tank , and what lighting do you have ? Can you post some pics. The above worked for me , it just takes a while to get it all.


----------



## Wansui (Apr 25, 2014)

rick dale said:


> What size is your tank ? I have used peroxide successfully by treating small areas at a time. Take a syringe , small turkey baster a or something like that . turn off all filters , pumps and any form of circulation. With about 5 cc , squirt the peroxide right on the bga. Let it sit for about 15 minutes. Then you can turn all your pumps and filters back on. The peroxide will all be gone basically after about an hour. I would repeat the process every 12 hours until its all dead. The treated areas should begin to die and start turning white in a couple of days. Sounds like you have already done some adjustments to help. I would cut the lights to 6 hours per day for now. Change your water regularly and clean the filter media in the tank water you take out. What size is your tank , and what lighting do you have ? Can you post some pics. The above worked for me , it just takes a while to get it all.


Thanks for the advice, I'll cut down the lighting to six hours. Its a 50 gallon with 2 t5ho bulbs. If the hydrogen peroxide doesn't work I'm quitting the hobby, Plus a week ago I managed to splash some of the aquarium water in my mouth and I've been ill ever since, so I've got that going for me. I'm guessing its because the blue green algae is hepatotoxic.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

foster said:


> It is thought that low Nitrates can possibly cause BG algae. The peroxide treatment will kill off BG algae, but if the cause is not corrected it will come back. Try increasing your nitrates, and spot treat a small area at a time with peroxide.


I run between 20 and 40 ppm nitrates in my tank and still had BGA.



Wansui said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll cut down the lighting to six hours. Its a 50 gallon with 2 t5ho bulbs. If the hydrogen peroxide doesn't work I'm quitting the hobby, Plus a week ago I managed to splash some of the aquarium water in my mouth and I've been ill ever since, so I've got that going for me. I'm guessing its because the blue green algae is hepatotoxic.


Peroxide does work, get yourself an ear irrigation syringe and fill it with 20ml of peroxide and do spot treatments. It won't hurt the fish.

If your immune system is compromised then yea it could have made you sick. The elderly, or very young can be susceptible, or if you have a condition that compromises your immune system. If your middle aged and reasonable healthy then no a splash of tank water shouldn't be cause for concern. Heck during my BGA outbreak I had cuts on my hands, didn't wash them after doing treatments and/or maintenance with never a problem. Personally I think the cuts on my hands heal better/quicker dunking them occasionally in the tank whilst trimming and such.


----------



## Wansui (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks for the information, its reassuring. I'll spot treat the effected plants, reduce the light even more. I'll report back in a week or so with the results.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Wansui said:


> thanks for the information, its reassuring. I'll spot treat the effected plants, reduce the light even more. I'll report back in a week or so with the results.


Don't forget to turn your filters off, wait till the bubbling slows down before starting them back up


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Be sure the water has some nitrate whether one poster continued to have trouble with cyano even with a good amount of nitrate in the tank or not. To combat algae it is important to have some of all the nutrients plants need to grow strong and nitrate is one of the major nutrients.

I have had one horrible bout with cyano and several minor ones. The major bout was due to zero nitrate in the tank, the other cases did occur after I knew to use nitrate to fertilize the plants. The minor cases responded to thinning out congested growth, changing water flow and just plain removing it.


----------



## Wansui (Apr 25, 2014)

Kathyy said:


> Be sure the water has some nitrate whether one poster continued to have trouble with cyano even with a good amount of nitrate in the tank or not. To combat algae it is important to have some of all the nutrients plants need to grow strong and nitrate is one of the major nutrients.
> 
> I have had one horrible bout with cyano and several minor ones. The major bout was due to zero nitrate in the tank, the other cases did occur after I knew to use nitrate to fertilize the plants. The minor cases responded to thinning out congested growth, changing water flow and just plain removing it.


My nitrates sit around 20-40 ppm and don't really fluctuate so low nitrates arn't the problem. Decreasing the light and cleaning the aquarium more often has helped alot, but I can't seem to keep it off of the plants. That is why I'm resorting to use hydrogen peroxide. I will use a very small dose and treat only the effected areas. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I've used h2o2 many times. Easiest way is to just hit it with 3ml per gallon for three days. I've done all the spot treating and turn off the filters stuff and I really don't think it's necessary. I'll just do a 3ml/gallon dose each day for three days in a row, and it's gone, simple as that.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you calibrated your test kit? If not then you likely dont have the 20-40ppm you think you do. The bga proves theres a nitrate problem, trust that not your test kit. h2o2, nitrates and increased flow have all helped me get rid of bga.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83545


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Go to human drug store and get erythromycin. If needed get prescription frm your doctor


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

The advices given above on spot treating the BGA with H202 (Hydrogen peroxide) are effective and will kill it fairly quickly.
BGA being an anaerobic bacteria develops in areas with little or no oxygenation.
I see you've increased oxygenation & water flow so that should be helpful. The areas affected need to be continually exposed to flowing oxygenated water to prevent it from re-developing, and the best way I've found to do that is to add a water circulation pump to your tank, properly situated to direct the flow right unto the affected areas.
A Hydor Koralia pump of sufficient size for your 50 gal tank should do the job well.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

BGA on plants may be one thing; BGA in sand is another. I've tried direct Excel injection, the one-two punch from the sticky, and dosing 1/8 tsp KNO3 weekly into a low light, lightly planted 8g for several weeks but the blue-green smear taunts me still. That's using an Eheim 2211 at full flow, often with part of the lily pipe exposed, which should maximize oxygenation.

My last, best hope seems to be Maracyn. That or simply dumping the sand and starting over.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone try Ultralife?
Amazon.com : Ultralife Blue Green Slime Stain Remover : Aquarium Treatments : Pet Supplies


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure if you are able to get it in the UK but this product works great. It doesn't list erythromycin as the active ingredient but it works just the same.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/blue-green-algae-remover-treats-125-gal


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

Coralbandit said:


> Anyone try Ultralife?
> Amazon.com : Ultralife Blue Green Slime Stain Remover : Aquarium Treatments : Pet Supplies


tried it... didn't work. maybe if my tank wasn't so big. 
you're better off buying erythromycin from evilbay.


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

Coralbandit said:


> Anyone try Ultralife?
> Amazon.com : Ultralife Blue Green Slime Stain Remover : Aquarium Treatments : Pet Supplies


I have used and vouch that it took care of the problem in both tanks I had BGA. That was after most non-medicine approach were tried. Everything was fine in the tank and no minicycle at all that could get from testing the water.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Here comes the med resistant super strain of bga that destroys the world...lol


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> I've used h2o2 many times. Easiest way is to just hit it with 3ml per gallon for three days. I've done all the spot treating and turn off the filters stuff and I really don't think it's necessary. I'll just do a 3ml/gallon dose each day for three days in a row, and it's gone, simple as that.


 Since H2O2 is "spent" in 12 hours ,would it be more effective to dose 1/2 2x a day?
3ml per g = 2 cups on my 180.
I have used H2O2 for long time and not nervous,but how long should I take to apply full dose?
I would prefer to pour into my sump next to return pump(how I dose things).


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Coralbandit said:


> Since H2O2 is "spent" in 12 hours ,would it be more effective to dose 1/2 2x a day?
> 3ml per g = 2 cups on my 180.
> I have used H2O2 for long time and not nervous,but how long should I take to apply full dose?
> I would prefer to pour into my sump next to return pump(how I dose things).


 you do realize h2o2 kills nitrifying bacteria, right?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

dzega said:


> you do realize h2o2 kills nitrifying bacteria, right?


That's not correct. Where did you get that info?

H202 contains oxygen & dissipates very quickly. 
It does not affect aerobic bacteria, which nitrifying bacteria is.
I've used it a number of times and it has never adversely affected the BB colonies in my tanks, nor the plants or fish.
(Mind you, I wouldn't even think of spot dosing it right into a fish's face, or directly into some filter media).


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Im pretty sure its an oxidizer, a very strong one at that and will kill all bacteria. Its all about concentration ppl...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

H202 is not needed in any significant dosage quantity in relationship to tank water volume. Killing BGA with H202 requires very limited dosage at close range right onto the BGA, and it will dissipate within a short time period to a harmless concentration. It' been used many times by hobbyists with no adverse effects on either nitrifying bacteria, or fish or plants, as previously mentioned.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

You can count me as another who got rid if a bad infestation spot dosing peroxide with a syringe. Plus it's quite satisfying watching it bubble up and turn pink afterwords!


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't leave discuspaul to stand alone.
It is an oxider,a very indiscriminate one.Kinda like PP.
Used properly NO BIG DEAL!
Used unknowing,could be bad.
I added 1 1/2 cups to my sump yesterday in aprox 2 minutes.
Then I watched fish.
They didn't blink.
When I spot treat many actually swim right into the bubbles!
I have discus,cardinal,rummies,cories for "sensitive" fish.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

please consult shrimp keepers on this before advertising false info


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

dzega said:


> please consult shrimp keepers on this before advertising false info


 OP asked with concern for "vals &fish",not shrimp.
I myself offered no false info, but also do not keep shrimp.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

The following is just one of a number of quotes as to the effects of H202, based on research:


"Many people understand that Hydrogen-Peroxide kills bacteria but they are stumped on how Hydrogen-Peroxid can kill the 'bad' bacteria and not the 'good' bacteria.

H2O2 oxidizes bad (anaerobic) bacteria because the bacteria that is bad for you depends on fermentation to thrive and survive. This bacteria is opportunistic, meaning that it also uses any sugary/starchy/processed food that you eat as its main diet.

This is usually the problem when Candida has been diagnosed in a person.

The good (aerobic) bacteria is not killed by H2O2 because it depends on oxygen to thrive and survive, just as your body does."


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

there is 1-2 punch algae treatment thread. see what it says in red letters regarding peroxide.
shrimps dont die because of peroxide itself, they die because of water parameter shift after treatment. and ofcours you wont notice it in fish only tank. fish can take enorous amounts of amonia and nitrites compared to inverts
edit, found the link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Open your filter and pour some H2O2 directly on the media, film it, post it. 30% will burn your skin let alone kill bacteria.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

30% H202 ?
3% is the norm for household use - a very low concentration.

Has anyone poured H202 directly onto filter media ? What does it look like ?
Is there subsequent evidence the nitrifying bacteria colony has been destroyed ?


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

shambhalove. said:


> Open your filter and pour some H2O2 directly on the media, film it, post it. 30% will burn your skin let alone kill bacteria.


Why in the world would someone do that?
And 30%!?
That really seems like asking for trouble.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you guys use regular Hydrogen-peroxide or food grade? I keep getting conflicting stories.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

regular hydrogen peroxide from the super market for .99 a bottle.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Coralbandit said:


> regular hydrogen peroxide from the super market for .99 a bottle.


Thank you!


----------



## Kensho (Oct 24, 2012)

Another H2O2 success story - no more BGA, and the water is crystal clear!!!
I think my issue is I had recently cycled new bio balls and the 50% change over may have been too much of a loss of 'good' bacteria.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

discuspaul said:


> BGA being an anaerobic bacteria develops in areas with little or no oxygenation.


Cyano uses heterocystic cells to provide oxygen in low oxygen environments, so regardless of oxygenation, it will live fine. Not a true anaerobic bacteria like methanogenics, that will die in the presence of oxygen.


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

H2O2 can be used as the safest fix for algae infestation and our works great, I have used it in my shrimp tanks at moderate level and never lost a single one because of dosing. But the algae will return if the core problem is not handled.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont know of any of us who have spot treated h2o2 or even gone nuclear with the 2 punch method have lost our nitrifying bacteria. We are using 3% solutions. Also, the only time and last time I have had this algae I had NO nitrates for a considerable period of time. 

Maybe Ill get it again with nitrates and be proved wrong but I can say that I do dose both nitrates and phosphates and do not get this algae nor GSA.


----------

